# 0137- nummer angeblich angerufen und nun 600 € rechung



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Halli hallo,
bin soeben auf dieses forum gestoßen und bete das mir jemand helfen kann.nun zu meiner story..
Zuerst muss ich sagen dass ich seit 3 monaten keine rechnung bekommen habe.als ich dann mal auf meinem kaum genutzten account im inet geschaut habe, ist mir fast schlecht geworden.ich hatte ein gesamtforderung von fast 600 € !!?? ich dacht ich spinn und hab dann direkt mal dort angerufen und gefragt was ich denn angestellt haben muss,um solch einen betrag zu erreichen..die sagten mir hätte ständig 0137 nummern angerufen.ich bat die nette dame mir doch bitte mal die evn zu schicken.ich muss jetzt auch mal betonen,dass ich diese nummern definitiv nicht gewählt habe und die komischerweise auch nicht in meiner anruferliste auf dem handy zu sehen sind.es ist auch ausgeschlossen dass es jemand anderes war,da ich das handy immer bei mir habe und sogar nacht damit ins bett geh,da es mein wecker ist usw usw.)jetzt kommt die härtste.als ich mir die evn durch las fiel mir auf,dass es nur an 2 tagen war und zwar am 5.3. und am 12.3.12.das sind komischerweise genau die tage an denen ich auf meiner arbeit frei habe. angeblich hätte ich am 5.3.12 diese nummer 0137 744 3980 angefangen um 3:41 bis 3:56 insgesamt 48 mal innerhalb 15 minuten angerufen. und dann nochmal 2 stunden später wieder von 6:12 bis 6:19 insgesamt 32 mal..ich weiß net mal was des für ne nummer ist.
dann kommt das krasseste.angeblich hab ich am 12.3.12 angefangen von 3:38 bis 3:54 über 80 mal angerufen.wie soll das denn gehn??komischerweise ist des genau an meinem freien tag,fast zur selben uhrzeit.ich versteh das net
dann hab ich noch die nummer angeblich gewählt 0137 744 0086 um 5 uhr,um 6 uhr,um 10 uhr und um 17 uhr angerufen(das auch alles am 12.3)
und noch einmal die nummer 0137 744 8400 auch nochmal um 5 uhr am 12.3..

wie soll das denn gehen.ich hoffe ihr seid wegen den zahlen net ganz so verwirrt..wollte eben es so genau wie möglich schildern..ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,denn ich hab bereits schon schriftlich widerspruch abgegeben,aber von denen kam nur,dass ich das gewesen sein muss und es zahlen soll..

LG Tine


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2012)

Tine789 schrieb:


> 01377443980
> 
> ich weiß net mal was des für ne nummer ist.


Da gehts um Codes für Paysafecards, siehe z. B. hier: http://bundesliga-livestream.blogspot.de/2011/09/paysaferde-paysafecards-per-telefon.html.
Ein Problem damit haben anderen anscheinend auch: http://www.echte-abzocke.de/telefon...lfe-1900-telefefonrechnung-0137er-nummer.html


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Laß Dir von Deinem Provider auf jeden Fall ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG erstellen.
Obacht - 8 Wochen Frist ab Rechnungsdatum!


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

ja das hab ich auch schon gelesen,aber das einzige was ich sehe ist dass man das zahlen muss..aber ich seh es,um ehrlich zu sein, nicht ein für etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht getan habe.ich bin seit 5 jahren kundin dort und vorher solche nummern nie gewählt.


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

was ist ein qualifiziertes prüfprotokoll???


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

vereinfacht gesagt ein "Edel"-Einzelgesprächsnachweis der bestimmten gesetzlichen Kriterien standhalten muß


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

ich bin da voll der anfänger und check so was net sofort..was bringt mir dann dieser einzelgesprächsnachweis und kann ich des auch telefonisch anfordern und für was ist des gut??


----------



## tommy tulpe (17 Juni 2012)

Hallo Tine789,

hier ein Link zur Bundesnetzagentur (EinwendungenRechnungen)
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...EinwendungenRechnungen_Basepage.html?nn=68532

Du solltest auch alle Beweise für deiner nichtanwahl der Rufnummer sichern (zb. die Anrufliste)
Wenn  App auf dem Handy installiert sind, bitte auflisten. 

Mfg
Tommy


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

ja aber die haben mir bereits auf meine widerspruch geantwortet und zwar

Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,

Sie möchten sicher sein, dass wir Ihnen nicht zu viel berechnen - und das völlig zu Recht.

Wir haben uns die Verbindungsdaten sofort noch einmal genau angesehen und können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Preise zu Ihrer Mobilfunk-Karte stimmen. Um diese Aussage nicht einfach so im Raum stehen zu lassen, noch einige Hintergrundinformationen zu diesen Verbindungen.

In Ihrem Tarif pro Minute folgende Preise für diese Anrufe an:

- zu Rufnummern, die mit 0137 1 bis 0137 5 beginnen: 0,29 Euro

- zu einer 0137 6-Rufnummer: 0,59 Euro 

- zu einer 0137 7-Rufnummer: 1,39 Euro

- zu 0137 8 und 0137 9-Rufnummern: 0,79 Euro. 

Die Taktung, in der abgerechnet wird, kann bei Sonderrufnummern von der für Gespräche zu anderen Rufnummern abweichen - Details können Sie in unserer Preisliste für Service- und Sonderrufnummer sowie Mehrwertdienste unter www.telekom.de/agb nachlesen. Zudem sind Anrufe bei Sonderrufnummern weder in unseren Flatrates noch in den Budgets enthalten.

Uns liegt viel daran, dass Sie sich als Kunde bei uns gut aufgehoben fühlen - und hierfür müssen Sie sich darauf verlassen können, dass unsere Rechnungen stimmen. Daher möchten wir Ihnen zu diesem Punkt noch einige grundsätzliche Informationen mitgeben:

Bei uns greifen eine genaue, computergesteuerte Abrechnung und menschliche Überwachung ineinander.

Unser System kennt die Daten, die zu Ihrem Mobilfunk-Anschluss gespeichert sind. Wenn Sie Ihr Handy nutzen - also zum Beispiel telefonieren oder SMS versenden - gibt unser Mobilfunknetz eine Information an unser Abrechnungssystem weiter. Diese vergleicht der Computer sofort mit den Daten Ihres Anschlusses. Nur wenn völlig eindeutig bestätigt wird, dass die Daten zusammen passen, berechnen wir Ihnen diese Verbindung.

Haben Sie weitere Fragen, Wünsche oder Anregungen? Sie erreichen uns telefonisch 
24 Stunden an sieben Tagen in der Woche. Rufen Sie uns einfach von Ihrem Handy aus unter der - deutschlandweit kostenfreien - Kurzwahl 2202 an. Unsere Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice beraten Sie gern.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kundenservice

ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll.600 € ist schon viel geld.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Was für ein Telefon besitzt Du? (ist es z.B. durch code geschützt?)
Wie ist Deine Wohnsituation? (wie viele Parteien wohnen im Haus?)


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was für ein Telefon besitzt Du? (ist es z.B. durch code geschützt?)
> Wie ist Deine Wohnsituation? (wie viele Parteien wohnen im Haus?)


 
hallo aka-aka,
es handelt sich um ein smartphone (samsung galaxy I).
ich wohne zur miete in einer art doppelhaushälfte und nur mit meinem partner zusammen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Jetzt kommt mal zur Sache zurück.
Smartphone? Wer hat Zugang zumn Smartphone? Ist es geschützt gegen Zugriff? Welche apps sind drauf, die evtl. "upgrades" beinhalten?
Ist ein Schutzprogramm auf dem smartphone?


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Wenn es nach mir geht gerne.Hast du vielleicht eine Lösung oder Idee oder Rat ?? @ Aka-Aka


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Oh mein Gott. Das weiß ich alles leider nicht so genau. Upgrades mache ich alle nur manuell. An Apps hab ich nur Facebook,MSN-Messenger und einige Spiele. Was sollte es den für ein Schutzprogramm sein,dann könnte ich mal nachschauen,wenn ich wüsste wie


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Tine789 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Das weiß ich alles leider nicht so genau.


Das ist keine Kritik an Dir - aber dies ist oft der Kern des Problems. Die normalen Nutzer bekommen eine Technik in die Hand, die sie nicht beherrschen - die Geschäftemacher dafür um so besser...
Wenn jemand Dein Handy in die Hand bekommt, ist es, als ob er Zugriff auf Dein Bankkonto hätte.
Die Möglichkeit, dass jmd aus Deinem Umfeld die Kosten verursacht hat, sollte als erste in Betracht gezogen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Tine, sorry, in Deinem ersten posting steht, dass Du ausschließt, dass jemand anderer Dein handy nutzte. Eine persönliche Frage: Schläfst Du alleine? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen...

Aufgefallen ist mir noch: 





> dass es nur an 2 tagen war und zwar am 5.3. und am 12.3.12.das sind komischerweise genau die tage an denen ich auf meiner arbeit frei habe.


Es ist nicht in den Wochen vorher und nicht in den Wochen nachher passiert. Was war genau an diesen tagen los und war etwas anders als an deinen anderen freien Tagen?


> dass ich diese nummern definitiv nicht gewählt habe und die komischerweise auch nicht in meiner anruferliste auf dem handy zu sehen sind.


Ich kenne mich mit smartphones nicht aus... Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ein Anruf in die Anrufliste kommt? (nur dann, wenn man selbst wählt, oder auch, wenn eine app wählt?)
Wenn ich Dein handy zur Hand hätte, würde ich es untersuchen...

Hast Du um den 5. März eine oder mehrere apps installiert und ggf. die Spiele an deinem freien Tag gespielt?
Versuche, dich an vieles zu erinnern. Du musst aber nicht alles hier schreiben,...

PS: "Upgrade" war falsch ausgedrückt... Beispiel: Du spielst mit 'ner app ein Autorennen. Man muß durch Siege Bonuspunkte verdienen, um bessere Autos zu kriegen. Man kann diese Bonuspunkte aber auch "kaufen". Das meinte ich mit "upgrade"

Es ist auch denkbar, dass einem manipulierte apps untergeschoben werden, die Mehrwertnummern anrufen. Aber das glaube ich nicht. Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man bei paysafe rauskriegen kann, für was man da bezahlt hat?


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Gerne
Ja aber mein Handy bekommt so niemand in die Hände,außer eben mein Partner. Aber selbst er ist auf dem Gebiet nicht grad die hellste Kerze auf der Torte,wenn du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Angeblich wäre es schon mal vorher gewesen,aber definitv nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bei einer Rechnung von bis zu 120 € manchmal nicht genau nachfrage, da ich doch manchmal gerne und viel plaudere und auch kein Festnetz besitze. Typisch Frau eben.
Dazu muss ich sagen,dass ich nur kostenfrei Apps geladen habe und auch welche die ziemlich typisch sind bzw. viel Leute die eben auch haben.


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Nein,sowas wie Autorennen oder ähnliches Spiele ich schon mal gar nicht. Die Masche mit dem Geld einzahlen um schneller Erfolge zu erzielen kenne ich schon von anderen und lehne daher solche Spiele grundlegend ab.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Tine789 schrieb:


> dass ich nur kostenfrei Apps geladen habe und auch welche die ziemlich typisch sind bzw. viel Leute die eben auch haben.


Lies mal
http://www.android-hilfe.de/android...nen-beliebter-kostenloser-apps-im-umlauf.html


> Es gibt mal wieder was Gemeines: Eine neue Variante der _Android.Opfake_ Familie ist unterwegs. Klingt ein bisschen wie die _Daltons_ oder die _Panzerknacker_, hat im Zweifel aber weit weniger Niedlichkeitswert. Die Apps sind populären Android-Apps nachempfinden und stellen Fake-Spiegelbilder dieser Anwendungen dar.


 

oder hier
http://www.android-hilfe.de/android...ooteten-smartphones-trojanischen-spielen.html

Schutzprogramme sind zb " Lookout Security & Antivirus", "Zoner Antivirus Free", auch avast und Kaspersky sollen taugen.


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Wo kann ich das sehen,ob ich das habe.Also wenn ich im Menü schaue kann ich nichts dergleichen sehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Ich würde zuallererst im näheren Umfeld suchen... Dir fiel auf, dass es Deine freien Tage waren. Und wer war bei Dir? Kannst Du ausschließen, dass "jemand" auf Deinem Handy gespielt hat?


Tine789 schrieb:


> Angeblich wäre es schon mal vorher gewesen,aber definitv nicht in diesem Ausmaß.


Klingt für mich deutlich nach "hausgemacht"
Wer sagt übrigens, dass es "angeblich" schon mal vorher gewesen ist?


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Also es hat niemand mit meinem Handy gespielt oder ähnliches.Es war auch niemand da außer,wie bereits erwähnt,mein Partner. Aber bei den Zeiten würde ich doch merken, wenn er stundenlang an meinem Handy sitzt und solche Nummern wählt. Außerdem hat er doch auch nichts davon mir eins reinwischen zu wollen. 
Die Telekom hat gemeint es wäre vorher schon mal gewesen,aber um ehrlich zu sein,bin ich da eben nicht besonders darauf eingegangen. Wenn damals aber die Rechnungen schon so hoch ausgefallen wären,hätte ich dies bestimmt schon reklamiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Hmm. Wie gesagt: Malware ist _denkbar_, aber nicht unbedingt plausibel. Die von Dir genannten Zeiten sind nachts und 10:00 (da hast Du Frühstück besorgt?) und 17 Uhr (da warst Du kurz einkaufen?). Er muß ja nicht die Absicht gehabt haben, Dich zu schädigen... Hast Du ihn denn schon konkret dazu befragt? Ob er 'was gespielt hat? Ob er sich an etwas erinnern kann?


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Ja aber das ist trotzdem unmöglich,da ich mein Handy immer bei mir habe.Ob ich einkaufen gehe,ob ich nur kurz Kippen holen gehe oder ähnliches. Da kann niemand ungemerkt an mein Handy. Ich geh sogar manchmal damit baden


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Dann bleibt also vorerst, zu tun, was Dir weiter oben geraten wurde...

siehe
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...EinwendungenRechnungen_Basepage.html?nn=68532

ich würde auch an verbraucherservice(at)in-telegence.net schreibenund dort fragen, wem die Anrufe unter den drei 0137-Nummern zu Gute kommen (In-telegence ist die Firma, der die 0137-Nummern gehören, die mit "744" beginnen).


----------



## Tine789 (17 Juni 2012)

Ja das scheinen die wohl schon gemacht zu haben.Ist es okay für dich,wenn ich dir mal die kompletten Mails von der Telekom privat schicke??


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2012)

Da sehe ich eigentlich wenig Sinn... Und was meinst Du mit "das scheinen die wohl schon gemacht zu haben"?


----------

